# Submitting photos to a magazine?



## Pariah (Jul 7, 2007)

I found what seems to be a pretty popular local magazine, and I was throwing around the idea of sending them a few photos I took recently that came out really well. Is this a good idea, to send photos unsolicited in hopes that they're used? If so, what would I say? I'm looking at this as a resume/portfolio building move. I've been selling my photos on my own for awhile at art sales and such, but I'm trying to come up with some more ways to get myself "out there." I'm not necessarily trying to get paid for it, but I've been asked if I've ever had photos published, in a gallery, etc., and I haven't. Yet. I'm not sure how to make that happen.

Thanks in advance...it looks like there's lots of knowledgeable people posting here! I just found this site tonight.


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 7, 2007)

yes it works, lots of people send photos every month to magazines, i've known peoples photos to end up on covers, even when the magazine already did a cover shoot.

send your photos, high res, with meta data embedded, and a letter approving they can use the images as filler images.  you might be suprised  to see they use them!


----------



## darich (Jul 7, 2007)

I've read in a few places that you should never send unsolicitaed images to a magazine. They'll more than likely not be viewed and/or rejected.

I think the best approach would be to write/phone/email them and let them know who you are, where you're based and that you have or can provide images of whatever subject.
They're much more likely to respond and they'll let you know either that they're interested or that their own in-house photographer supplies their images.

They'll have a deal with either an agency or their own photographer at the moment so it's best to ask if you can supply rather than just send them in and say please pay me for these.
If nothing else, i think it's more polite.

Good luck!


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 7, 2007)

yes they will . . . but all magazines need filler images from time to time, even if they have their own pphotogs.

while i didn't say you should write who  you are etc, darich is right you should.  THEY will however view the images.  ask jerry ghionis, tons of his stuff in magazines has been filler shots he sent in emails.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 7, 2007)

I would pick up the 2007 Photographers Market.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/2007-Photographers-Market/dp/1582974284/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/104-6986433-4975121?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1183803326&sr=8-1"]http://www.amazon.com/2007-Photographers-Market/dp/1582974284/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/104-6986433-4975121?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1183803326&sr=8-1[/ame]

Not all magazines want unsolicited submissions.


----------



## Pariah (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the input.  I wanted to make sure I make a good first impression, with proper etiquette.

Matt, I've had that on my Amazon wishlist...I'm going to get it asap.


----------



## kombizz (Jul 8, 2007)

Could you please give me more info about the following :
"......  send your photos, high res, *with meta data embedded*,....."
How could I embed meta data?
what is the meta data? is it the same as EXIF file?


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 8, 2007)

matts right about not all mags wanting the photos . . . and the magazines that do aren't ever going to expect anything from you, or make a place from you. . . its just a good way to have your name spread around.  if your looking to actually work for them or something you might consider something else.

meta-data
i embed keywords in lightroom, and the copyright etc, its just like exif . . .  i think. you can do that in photoshop as well though i think. or bridge


----------



## kombizz (Jul 10, 2007)

@ new rm d mike


newrmdmike said:


> matts right about not all mags wanting the photos . . . and the magazines that do aren't ever going to expect anything from you, or make a place from you. . . its just a good way to have your name spread around. if your looking to actually work for them or something you might consider something else.


 
May I ask you what is the relation of your above quotation to my simple question about embedding meta data ?

R u on drug?


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 10, 2007)

kombizz, not everythings about you, what you quoted is regarding the original poster.

the second part is regarding you.

what do my drug habits have to do with this? i don't appreciate being called out on that by someone i don't know.







jk, i don't have a drug habit


----------

